# Euramobil 810 2003 Invertors as Standard?



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

Could someone please help us.

We have a 2003 810 and have been told the invertor is knackered.

Can someone please advise me what invertors (if any) are fitted on this vehicle as standard. We have been told it is a 4kw invertor and it is a modification so not covered under warranty .. we purchased the vehicle in October 2013 and it was fitted to the vehicle when we purchased it.

Help!!

Rob and Di


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine is a 2005 and I don't have an Inverter (other than the little one I bought myself)

I don't believe they would have been installed as standard, BUT, might have been fitted by EuraMobil at production as an option - like solar panels and various gas sensing gear etc.

A note to Eura with the VIN should help them tell you the spec when it left the factory.

Your warranty from the selling dealer may specify what is covered and what is not - some are "bought in" warranties and only cover engine, gearbox and running gear.

If the Inverter was in the van when you bought it then I would expect it to be covered by Sale of Goods - but I might be wrong.

Other, more knowledgeable folks will be along soon to give their opinion I'm sure

Cheers

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We had a 2004, 810, no invertor fitted.
4 KW a lot of power!
Buy new one to suit your requirements, modified sine wave will be ok for most items. All electronic kit uses a transformer and does not know what the power supply is.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> We have a 2003 810 and have been told the invertor is knackered.


Why and by who is the first question?

With a 4kw invertor fitted I would imagine it's more likely that the batteries are knackered. 8O

It's 99.9% certain that the invertor has been fitted by a previous owner, very rarely would they be fitted as OE.

So first you need to establish whether the invertor really is faulty, describe the problem, someone here will know.
Secondly you need to ask if you need such a huge invertor - and if you have the battery resources to power it. Very few applications in a M/H will ever need a 4kw supply and even fewer batteries will be capable of running it effectively,


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think it would have been fitted as standard. I don't have one and others with a EM don't seem to have one . But 4Kw is a hell of an inverter to run from batteries. I would get it checked as mentioned above.
Thinking about it I think they did fit e generator as an option in a rear locker, is it possible its a generator


----------



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to you all on this. Yes definitely a 4kw inverter and had it checked today and yes definitely knackered, however the auto-electrician noted it previously had 4 leisure batteries but even he couldn't understand why it was 4kw. Maybe it was fitted by the previous owner as surplus to requirements from somewhere!

Taking it out and fitting a lower powered one, trips on the batteries and refitting generator which was fitted as an option new (nice one Chudders!!) .. oh and a solar panel.

Many thanks again.

Rob and Di


----------

